# عيوب الاسفلت



## محسن 9 (12 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حمل من المرفقات مشكورا 

كتاب رائع يضعه دكتور في الهندسة يتحدث به عن عيوب الاسفلت والتشرخات 
حمل من المرفقات ولاتهمل ​


----------



## بلدي (12 يونيو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم


----------



## فارسوف (14 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محسن 9 (12 يوليو 2007)

اشكركم للمرور وارجو ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله ألف ألف خير و وفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه ولكن اضن ان هذا البحث لمهندس سوري كان مثبت في بداية البحث ولكن مع التداول حذف اسم معده


----------



## saloha (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## حسن عمار (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ونرجو المزيد مهندس/ سمير عمار


----------



## وسام ضياء (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات جيدة


----------



## اعجال (11 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك وغفر لوالديك فانت غني عن التعريف اخي محسن فالمزيد من مشاركاتك الغالية والنفيسة


----------



## مغرم مساحة (11 أبريل 2008)

thank you too much


----------



## رجب صالح (11 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايناس اكرم (21 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك اخي
كنت بحاجه للملف 
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## مريم محمد علي (21 أغسطس 2008)

تحياتي إليك أخي وائل.


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز محسن أنا مهندس مشرف على مشروع تنفيذ طريق طوله 120كم سمك طبقة الآساس الحبيبي للطريق ( 18 سم ) وسمك طبقة الآسفلت ( 5 سم ) فقط علما أن مخطط المشروع قديم منذ عام 1980 أرجو منك أخي العزيز أن توضحلي ما هي عيوب طبقات الرصف هذه وما مدى تأثيرها وعيوبها لقلة سمك الطبقات


----------



## ماهرحسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بنعمة ربك فحدث..الحمد لله رب العالمين!


----------



## kesbah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

صلي علي النبي عشر مرات و إبعتها لعشر أشخاص يكون لديك مليون صلاه خلال ساعة و لا تجعلها تقف عندك بالله عليك


----------



## محمد الحبر محمد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## odwan (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك أخي الكريم


----------



## م الفا (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الرائع والذى اعطانى فكرة عن مشاكل الطرق


----------



## الرفادي 22 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على شرحكم المثقف


----------



## Nawaf1 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

رحم الله والديك ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

تعيش مصر بعزه ونصر وتبقي هيا معلمه العرب والعالم الحديث والقديم والعزه لنا


----------



## mahmoud diab (19 يناير 2010)

اشكرك علي توضيع مثل تلك العيوب واوضح لك ايضا انني امتلك حلول عديدة لهذه العيوب فانا وكيل حصري لكبري الشركات الامريكية في مجال صيانة الاسطح الاسفلتية ارجو ان افيدكم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا معلومات جيدة*​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## ماجد العراقي (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## Eng.ashrf (4 مارس 2011)

thnx for u


----------



## م.محمد الساير (26 مارس 2011)

لكي الشكر الجزيل يا اخي


----------



## ماري كوري (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ..........


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م محمد رحيم (9 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## tariq816 (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله حيرا


----------



## abdelrahim amasha (26 مارس 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كل خير 
مهندس / عبدالرحيم عماشة ​


----------



## tsfernin (26 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## فراج محمود (10 أبريل 2013)

مشكور لكن الكتيب منقول سابقا


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (11 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## miss-civil (15 أبريل 2013)

شكرا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عطا علام عطا (16 أبريل 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية يارب يا مهندس محسن وشكرااا علي كتاب عيوب الاسفلت


----------



## hawkar1 (27 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## bilaltaha82 (27 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## baaahy1991 (28 أغسطس 2015)

احسن الله لكم


----------

